# [suche] RS232 <-> TTY Schnittstelle



## veritas (9 August 2009)

Moinsen,

suche RS232 <-> TTY Schnittstelle, für die gute alte S5.

Angebote bitte als PM.

LG

Veritas


----------



## ToBo (9 August 2009)

Schon mal bei Ebay geschaut ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/TTY-RS232-Kabel-...teme?hash=item58821d72a8&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## uncle_tom (10 August 2009)

Sowas kann man sich bei Bedarf auch selbst zusammenbasteln.

Schaltpläne dafür findet man im Netz z.b. diesen

Link

Wenn du die Bauteile und die Arbeitszeit rechnest, dann kannst du dir aber auch so ein Teil bei Ebay bestellen.


----------



## ToBo (10 August 2009)

Hätte noch ein PG-685 für Dich 

Da ist ne TTY/ AS511 Schnittstelle drin...


----------

